# Zeta tuning 6500



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

All out ultimate casting comp Zeta tuning 6500 with twin mag, comp bearings, hardened shaft, rocket brake plate, total competition reel. 800.00 to members here, if interested i'll post photos and more details. Selling a dozen long cast reels for fishing and court casting builds.


----------

